# Battery for Canon camera



## vivek.virgo (Oct 6, 2013)

I had bought Sony BCG-34HLD4EN Battery Charger with batteries 2 years back for my Canon Powershot sx120 camera. 
Sony BCG-34HLD4EN Battery Charger - Sony: Flipkart.com

Now the batteries fail to retain power even if charged for 10-12 hours.
Is this normal? Do these batteries need to be replaced?

Is Sony NH-AA-B4EN Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery Sony NH-AA-B4EN Rechargeable Ni-MH Battery - Sony: Flipkart.com compatible with my old battery charger?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi , yes sometime rechargable cells get damage...mainly due to not charging for too long ...even my 2 pairs were damaged just like urs.

the link you gave looks absolutely compatible


----------

